# Alexandria



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

We are going for our first trip to Alexandria tomorrow - I am driving - any recommendations for places to visit.


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

Best bet is Google Alexandria and you will find the places to visit , Some prices , Where to stay Etc.
Good Luck and hope that you have a great vacation , Drive safe .


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Nah - best bet it to ask forumites - google is unproven.
I was recommended a hotel then I cocked up and told my PA the wrong name. So here's hoping it's OK - or else I will have one very unhappy SWMBO. !!!! and 2 very unhappy ankle biters


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> We are going for our first trip to Alexandria tomorrow - I am driving - any recommendations for places to visit.


Library is the most obvious one but bear in mind opening times during the Eid:

"The BA Opening Hours during the Feast

On the occasion of the Feast (Eid al-Adha), the BA will be closed to the public on Tuesday and Wednesday 16 and 17 November, 2010, and will open on Monday, 15 November 2010, and Thursday, 18 November 2010 from 11:00 am to 3:00 pm. 


On Friday, 19 November 2010, the BA museums and exhibitions will be open from 11:00 am to 3:00 pm, and the Planetarium Science Center (PSC) will be open from 3:00 to 5:00 pm. The Library will be open from 3:00 to 7:00 pm. 
Regular working hours will resume starting Saturday, 20 November 2010."

here is their website Home - Bibliotheca Alexandrina

If you enjoy seafood try "Fish Market" on the Corniche. Try and get a table by the window to enjoy the view especialy in the evenings.

Not sure how old your kids are, but when we went there last year we went on the khantours (the typical horse drawn cars) and had our own Ben-Hur moment down the Alex Corniche, the kids absolutely loved it. 

You must also visit the citadel (apparently this is the spot where the old lighthouse stood). Official name is The Qaitbay Citadel.

If I think of other things I will post them here.




missed a bit


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Just spent the afternoon up at Montazah Gardens. Was quite nice going for a walk and had a small picnic with my son. Nice place to see the sea from, aswell as the greenery. Also a good place for 'ankle biters' to burn of steam/run about with a ball or something. (Depending on age etc of course!) It's also nice to get away from crowds!

Catatomb's are alright for a one off trip if you don't mind a steep walk down and up again! 
Also there's the Roman Amphitheatre.

But as aykalam pointed out be sure to find out times etc. Also the traffic can become a little tiresome and more so in the feasts(like anywhere!). So try plan it out so whatever you do follow like a line as you travel across the city so you ain't going back and forth sitting in the traffic! (For example east - west or other way around!)


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

I went a couple of weeks ago, we saw the catacombs, Ptolomy's column(Pompey's pillar/Amud Elsawary), Roman ampitheatre, Qait Bay fort, a large mosque (abu El abas al Morssey?),drove past the memorial building and the unknown soldier, and the Library, in that order, all in the downtown area. That should take a day including lunch, We had 3 hours, not nearly enough.
We skipped the museums, National and Graeco Roman due to lack of time. I would also like to have visited St Marks church and driven along the corniche to Montaza at the other end of Alexandria.

If you can find time a visit to Al Alamein is memorable.


----------

